# xcode premiere apps pour iphone



## technibase (7 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

je me lance tranquillement a essaye de faire une app. pour Iphone.
Alors je sais faire quoi : Ma première page ( accueil) et l'icone qui amène a cette première page.
Maintenant je voudrais en cliquant sur un bouton de ma première page arriver à une seconde page que j'appellerai "menu".

Et deja là je bloque et je ne sait pas créer le lien qui va de la page d'accueil vers le menu.

BON OK JE SUIS MEGA DEBUTANT MAIS YA UN DEBUT A TOUT.
Si deja je résous ça, j'aurais apris qqchose aujourd'hui.

Merci de votre aide


----------



## ntx (7 Septembre 2010)

As-tu! lu le minimum nécessaire avant de te lancer dans la programmation en Cocoa ? Apparemment non ... :rateau:

Donc avant de te poser ce genre de question, tu lis ça  Cocoa ça ne s'invente pas et ça ne s'explique pas en 3 lignes dans un forum, ça s'apprend


----------



## technibase (9 Septembre 2010)

BON tant pis ...
Je voulais juste apprendre a passé d'une fenêtre a une autre en appuyant sur un bouton sans acheter un bouquin à 37 euro.

Merci quand même.


----------



## ntx (9 Septembre 2010)

Tu ne couperas pas à ce bouquin, c'est la base. A mon avis, les docs d'Apple ne sont pas suffisamment pédagogiques pour démarrer.
A chercher sur ce forum, s'il n'y a pas quelque chose dans le même genre pour iPhone, car ce livre est plus orienté Mac. Le SDK pour iPhone est similaire mais pas identique.


----------



## Rez2a (9 Septembre 2010)

Salut, perso je te conseillerais ce bouquin-là : http://www.amazon.fr/Programmation-...=sr_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1284055191&sr=1-3

C'est celui avec lequel j'ai appris, il se lit très facilement.

Pour ton problème, ça n'est pas aussi simple que ça, ce n'est pas du HTML ; pour passer d'un écran à un autre, il y a plein de façons, et généralement avant ça il faut se demander ce que sont les UINavigationController, UITabBarController, UIModalViewController (voire les UIViewController tout court si tu ne sais pas comment fonctionne Cocoa)...
Bref ça ne servirait à rien de te donner une solution car tu buterais encore tout de suite après, le meilleur conseil que je peux te donner c'est de te procurer le bouquin que j'ai linké au-dessus, même avec ça il faut un peu se casser la tête mais c'est déjà une bonne base qui explique bien comment tout marche.


----------



## technibase (13 Septembre 2010)

ok

Merci a tous


----------

